# My first day as an apprentice



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Demetrius said:


> Yesterday was my first day, I learned about a book full of info just talking to my crew and learning what I could while doing the extra tasks they had for me. I got my shirt and hardhat and did a safety orientation before work of course. SAFETY! It is definitely not boring! There is so much more I should know whew! Ready for my second day now.


Good 

Don't be posting all day at work.:laughing:


----------



## mjd56 (Aug 11, 2008)

Where are you working


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2012)

mjd56 said:


> Where are you working


The job is renovating a school and it is a full blown freaking construction site, there are 50 other trades there doing work. I got there right after they started demo-ing and doing the inside repairs and probably more stuff I don't know about because there are guys working in different places, but we are gonna put the street lights back up I think soon. I'm getting ready to do a lot of digging I heard.

(I don't know if I am allowed to talk about the company on the internet it might be a privacy issue but I'll ask my foreman. A few or more of the apprentices from my local 701 work for them too, they are all good people. I dont think saying who I work for is bad but the last job I had, I had to sign a form saying I would not say anything about them online.)


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

No cell phones.
No smoke breaks.
Pull your pants up.
Pack a lunch.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Good
> 
> Don't be posting all day at work.:laughing:


Thanks for the support!

Noo way no phone for me I would get thrown out in a second I could imagine them catching me on the phone haha


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

how long are the work day's?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2012)

M.A.R said:


> how long are the work day's?


8 hours


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> No cell phones.
> No smoke breaks.
> Pull your pants up.
> Pack a lunch.


 These seem like no brainers, but you wouldn't believe how many guys do this crap. I swear all it takes to stand out half the time is to give half a crap.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> No cell phones.
> No smoke breaks.
> Pull your pants up.
> Pack a lunch.


 
AND Always carry a pencil.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chris856 said:


> These seem like no brainers, but you wouldn't believe how many guys do this crap. I swear all it takes to stand out half the time is to give half a crap.


It's true.

Come on time, look orderly, keep quiet, and act like you're putting forth a sincere effort and unless someone doesn't like your face, you should be fine.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2012)

I will definitely remember all the advice and use it. Everything you all said is exactly what is supposed to be done I noticed it while working so far, you guys know the right stuff for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Mayfield (Jun 11, 2012)

Demetrius said:


> A few or more of the apprentices from my local 701 work for them too)


Whats this local 701?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mayfield said:


> Whats this local 701?


its a local of the suburbs of chicago. DuPage county to be exact. 

I did some work out there when I started.


----------

